# [which] city has the most beautiful harbor?



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Sydney?
New York?
HongKong?
Auckland?
San Francisco?
Rio de Janeiro?
Istanbul? and so on...
Just in your heart!
I'll choose Sydney.


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

The winner is...Sydney!


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

I've seen a bunch of those, and the view of Hong Kong from Kowloon was by far the most impressive. 

Sydney is cool, but seemed more impressive from the air. At ground level it lacked the topographic scale provided by the hills in HK/Rio/Vancouver, ect


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Sydney!

I think Seattle along the edge of Puget Sound is quite nice as well.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd say Rio has the most impressive one... Sydney's one is just enormous...


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sydney all the way.But i think some skylines like Hong Kong emphasize the harbor.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Picture thread, guys! Post (and credit) some photos please!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I vote Sydnay too 

from panoramio:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

niiiiiicee... hard to beat that one.


----------



## Max Power (Nov 3, 2006)

umm...SYDNEY!


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

The Chi-city's Navy Pier is beautiful, I'm surprised no one has mentioned it.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sydney -









From spikebot









From Lostunfound









From atctim747


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

From atctim747


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

From atctim747


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Rio of course, and by the way, no need to post pictures of it to prove!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

What about Barcelona? Can anyone post some pics for us?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Rio of course, and by the way, no need to post pictures of it to prove!


hmmmmm.... you may want to, as so far Sydney is out front!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I think Hong Kong.









source: Skybean's hard drive









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwin_cheng/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwin_cheng/









source: orginally posted by _00_deathscar

BTW: Duplicate Thread


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

another stupid question, 'the most blah, blah,..' , so I overlook this kinda thread intentionally..

anyway,, no one can doubt that HK is impressive.. cool.!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

sydney or istanbul


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a photo of the Istanbul harbour....is it one of the most beautiful in the world?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Taller said:


> hmmmmm.... you may want to, as so far Sydney is out front!


:nuts::nuts::nuts: Sorry Taller, but Rio is or concour! Next thread please!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I don't think you understand the purpose of this thread. It is a picture thread. What is the point of demanding Rio is the best if you don't even bother to post a photo?


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sydney-


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, it's Jacksonville:









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/177/479489357_9837b57fa6_b.jpg

Just kidding! But Jax's harbor is small and cute and very pretty!


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ Cool photo of Jacksonville's Harbour!

I would say Rio is quite beautiful because of its mountais, but no harbour beats SYDNEY! Just amazing!


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

Auckland's Waitemata harbour, which is the inner part of the Hauraki gulf.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sydney harbour is magnificent, but missing one key visual element: mountains. Sydney isn't a bad choice as most beautiful, but I lean towards places like Rio, Hong Kong, or even Vancouver.



mr.x said:


> By Delirium:





mr.x said:


>





city_thing said:


>





rt_0891 said:


>


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

From the list, i've already been to NY, HK, Sydney, SF. All of them look great and impressive. but i think Sydney harbor is the most impressive one here.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

No one would ever pretend that Toronto had the most beautiful harbour in the world, but it does have a surprisingly nice one! It occurred to me that I almost never post anyone else's photos than my own, so I will mount a little selection from my old archives! Some of them were saved quite a while back so I hope I got the author's names right! 

copyright: muchwatch










by Pinkie:










by News46:










by News46:










unknown author:










Toronto Islands by TobyDLL










a photo taken from the islands of the Toronto Harbour by Frerk Hopfkin on Flickr:










posted by torontoxx:










Toronto, right on the Harbourfront, by lxmoss at UT:










and finally a foggy day on Toronto Harbour, by an unknown photographer:


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Taller said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a photo of the Istanbul harbour....is it one of the most beautiful in the world?



Actually, it does. it's special due to its being tittled as an Europe-Asian city


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Istanbul harbor 's charming is associated with ancient.
but its true, istanbul would not score high from skyscrapers 


edited by taller better
please repost photo with required credit.. as in, where did it come from. Thank you


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

How about this city? 
Qingdao, China.
maybe it is the "most" of china mainland


edited by taller better
please repost photo with required credit.. as in, where did it come from. Thank you


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

another qingdao


edited by taller better
please repost photo with required credit.. as in, where did it come from. Thank you


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Rio


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Aghem... Cape Town?*

I actually cannot believe this city was never mentioned... 
Have a look and let me know what you think of this city at the southern tip of Africa?
To see it's full glory go to Wikipedia and Cape Town's page... but an awesome panoramic...








What it looks like when you're landing...








At night from Table Mountain..


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

So... How does it look?


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sydney doesn't need mountains.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

timmy- brissy said:


> Sydney doesn't need mountains.


Ah, come on... it's like me passing a comment "we don't need an opera house." That's not the point of the thread or the pics!


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^Ok true but Sydney has the biggest harbor that spreads across suburbs .The Cape Town one is just the sea.From the pictures it doesn't look like it has a harbor.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

*SYDNEY*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, as nice as Sydney harbour is, mountains _do_ make a huge difference. Let's face it... it just about impossible to beat the combination of mountains and sea. So far I am leaning toward Rio (which still no one has posted pics) or maybe Vancouver.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Mine...*

Latin America:
1. Rio de Janeiro
2. Buenos Aires
3. Cancun

Middle-East and Africa:
1. Cape Town
2. Dubai
3. Beirut

Asia and the Pacific:
1. Hong Kong
2. Auckland
3. Sydney
4. Singapore

Europe:
1. Venice
2. Istanbul
3. Athens
4. Barcelona
5. Valleta
6. Rotterdam

North America:
1. San Francisco-Oakland Bay Area
2. New York
3. Chicago
4. Toronto
5. New Orleans
6. Miami
7. Honolulu
8. St. Louis

*Overall Rankings:
1. Rio de Janeiro *****
2. Cape Town ****
3. Hong Kong ****
4. Venice ****
5. San Francisco-Oakland Bay Area ***
6. New York ***
7. Auckland ***
8. Sydney ***
9. Istanbul ***
10. Athens ***


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

1 - Rio de Janeiro
2 - Cape Town
3 - Sydney
4 - Shangai


----------



## Stan (Jan 23, 2006)

Wellington, NZ

edited by Taller Better

sorry stan, you have to credit all photos in this section now. Please repost
and tell us where you got it.


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Think one thing we can agree on to a major extent, considering the southern hemisphere has so little landmass, it certain has it's lion's share of exquisitely positioned cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Venice (Venezia) Italy
*from flickr*


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

Chicago and Toronto don't really have harbors do they? A lake front, to me, is not a harbor.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Latin America:
> 1. Rio de Janeiro
> 2. Buenos Aires
> 3. Cancun
> ...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I vote for ours:
Barcelona!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

lokinyc said:


> Chicago and Toronto don't really have harbors do they? A lake front, to me, is not a harbor.


 What do you think a harbour is? A harbour is where boats come to, and dock. It does not depend on whether there is salt in the water or not.


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Europe:
Lisbon!

Oceania:
Sidney!

North America:
San Francisco!

Latin America:
Rio!

Africa:
Cape Town!

Asia:
Hong Kong!


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I vote for Sydney and Rio.
Hong Kong comes next.


----------



## lena5538 (Mar 20, 2008)

i think hong kong!


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

ok ok..we can all close this thread because we all know who has the most beautiful harbor:

(home town bias )
*Acapulco*









*StarObs*









*monchor1*









*slammermx*









*twotom192004*


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro



































































http://farm1.static.flickr.com/192/510045427_ccc95ee205.jpg?v=0
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/115/254460317_054e6bd3fa.jpg?v=0
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2407/2232490537_ddd19c7009.jpg?v=0
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/100/315676724_b8ec75cd53.jpg?v=0
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1188/1241877865_795a205940.jpg?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3096/2358181948_6ea3eddcec.jpg?v=0
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2063/1795226753_9ea37b98eb.jpg?v=0
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/78/152752062_1836deec39.jpg?v=0


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sydney


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Sydney/Rio


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

*Sydney.*

However I am also a big fan of *Rio de Janeiro, Istanbul, Hong Kong and Vancouver.*


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

In my opinion, BAGHDAD!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ BAGHDAD?
Baghdad, its in centre (almost) of Irag between Euphrates and Tigris rivers. The sea is far away...
So if you said Baghdad, i going to say Paris
from *members.virtualtourist.com*:


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

1. Sydney
2. Vancouver
3. Rio


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Amsterdam* 

In the Netherlands Rotterdam has by far the biggest harbor and gets all the attention as harbor city, however if you compare Amsterdam 
as harbor it is ranked pretty high in the list of the largest harbors in Europe. For a long time it was the most important harbor in the 
Netherlands before Rotterdam took it over. It was the most important city for the Dutch East India Company. Many old harbor areas aren't 
in use anymore. You can find many traces though of it's rich harbor history. According the website of "Bureau Monumenten & Archeologie" 
in Amsterdam, there is no other city with such a large amount of old warehouses. The famous canals were very important for 
further distribution of goods. 










By Paul de Bot


















By Bēn









































































---->








By Bas Hessels


----------



## esintjago (Mar 14, 2008)

In my opinion these are the most beautiful harbours, divided in different regions of the world:


Latin America - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

North America - Miami, USA

Caribbean - Curaçao, Netherlands Antilles*

Europe - Stockholm, Sweden*

Africa - Cape Town, South Africa

Middle East - Beirut, Lebanon

Asia - Hong Kong*

Oceania - Sydney, Australia*

(* - means I've been there)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your last pic (Amsterdam pano at night) is fantastic :cheers:


----------



## Chi-Town Runner (Mar 30, 2008)

sydney for sure! i know there are no mountains in the background but the opera house kinda makes up for it...:banana:









www.airninja.com


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow! Amazing pics of Amsterdam!


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I think sydney is the best but Auckland is a very beautiful harbour. I think a little gem in europe is Mahon harbour in Menorca.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ BAGHDAD?
> Baghdad, its in centre (almost) of Irag between Euphrates and Tigris rivers. The sea is far away...
> So if you said Baghdad, i going to say Paris
> from *members.virtualtourist.com*:


:lol::lol::lol: mine was just a funny joke friend!


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Amsterdam doesn't look to pleasant.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Most pictures that I have posted are in old docklands, what is now redeveloped to a mainly residential area. Other docklands are redeveloping as well. The houses there are very populair. 










For recreation parks and countryside in and around are used. For beachdays there are some small beaches in Amsterdam, but most people will go to one of the many beaches (virtually the whole coast is 1 large beach) on the North Sea that are close to Amsterdam.


----------



## Tabouleh (Feb 23, 2007)

N.America: Toronto
S.America: Rio
Oceania: Sydney
Europe: Rotterdam
Asia: Hong Kong or Singapour
Africa : Cape town
Middle East: Beirut

By the way for those wondering what the Waterfront of Beirut actually looks like, here are a couple of pictures I found in the Lebanese threads:
(photos courtesy of : terre entiere, solidere, nadini, habeeb.com





















































the above image is about a year old, about two more highrises are topped out in the marina area.


















The above photo is the master plan that is being followed and should be delivered by the year 2020.













































For more images of this city and this country you can visit the lebanese threads at:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=694


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd LOVE to go to Lebanon.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*No brainer:*

*Rio! (de Janeiro, that is.)*

*Honorable mention (in no particular order):*

*Vancouver, BC*
*Hong Hong*
*Sydney*
*Seattle*
*San Francisco*
*Panama City *(not FL)
*Miami*


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Beautiful = Sydney or Amsterdam
Best = Rotterdam, also very nice!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

*Napoli (Italy)*























edited by Taller Better.
I was hoping you would follow the advice I gave in that pm and edit in some credits as to where
you got those other pictures, but as you haven't I am sorry I had to delete the uncredited ones.
I hate deleting pictures, so please repost with proper credits! Thank you.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd have to admit that Amsterdam's harbour may not be as beautiful a setting as some other places like Rio or Vancouver, but what they have built around it is impressive.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Gold coast - This shot proves it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice pic! Gold Coast is it in Australia?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

PLEASE CREDIT YOUR PHOTOS, everyone, or at least tell us where you found them. That way I won't have to delete any. Thank you.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

unknow
*ISTANBUL*


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

oshkoshbgood said:


> Rio has a nice harbour, period. a very nice geographical landscape...but unfortunately, it has no wonderful man made structure/skyline (other than the christ the Redeemer of coz).
> 
> *others such as Rio and Cape town are just 'ordinary'...the've been given a great natural setting but the peoples not doing great enough to make the look of the city 'wonderful'*.....


Rio has a wonderful culture surrounding the beach, Copacabana is the most famous beach in the world. The Rio carnivale is the most famous around the world and the city is a great mix of European and individual Brazilian culture. 

_The next pictures are thanks to FLickr Members Alessandro_Claudio_





































_The Following are thanks to tourism agency RioNow_


----------



## outbackbox (Oct 12, 2007)

I actually think RIO too.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Rio and HK IMHO :cheers:


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Some pics of Miami's Harbor/Port:
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd86/alasra2000









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sola427...81233/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruannah...n/photostream/









Entrance to the port:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stampest/sets/72157603833576830/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Rio is pulling me in... slowly, inexorably......... must........ stop........drooling.....


----------



## Patrick-RJ (Apr 24, 2007)

oshkoshbgood said:


> Rio has a nice harbour, period. a very nice geographical landscape...but unfortunately, it has no wonderful man made structure/skyline (other than the christ the Redeemer of coz). so does Cape Town, a nice table mountain makes the city looks nice even tho the 'city' itself is not that nice.
> 
> others such as Rio and Cape town are just 'ordinary'...the've been given a great natural setting but the peoples not doing great enough to make the look of the city 'wonderful'.....


So you should look for Rio de Janeiro threads. Rio is not just beaches, sea and mountains. We have a great architectural heritage of Portugal and even from other european countries, like France.

Some exemples of our beatiful historic architecture (Rio "off Christ and Sugar Loaf"), by flickr and brazilian forumers:

Tiradentes Palace (in front of the harbour)









Candelária Church









Teatro Municipal (Municipal Theatre)


















Museu Nacional de Belas Artes









National Library










Paço Imperial / XV Square









Firefighters Headquarters









Fiscal Island (in front of the harbour)


















Copacabana Palace Hotel (french heritage)









Contemporary Arts Museum (by Oscar Niemeyer)









Harbour/Downtown















































Other beautiful historic buildings:
São Bento Monastery
St Antônio Church
Nª Sra. do Carmo Church
Guanabara Palace
Laranjeiras Palace
Duque de Caxias Palace
National Museum
National History Museum
Republic Museum
Pedro Ernesto Palace
Real Gabinete Português de Leitura
and much other


----------



## outbackbox (Oct 12, 2007)

^^WOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW Amazing. i had no idea it was an actual city. A beautiful one too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut Harbor
Courtesy of Blogging Beirut









Courtesy of Terre Entiere


Solidere Report














By Unknown


Lirtain


Chaft's


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Mountains, beaches, islands, water and towering skyscrapers... more *Hong Kong*:





































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholasbiebuyck/sets/72157604695307180/









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/songallery/sets/72157603820600854/


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

Maybe not the best bay in the world but still a cool pic, from flickr


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone. I introduce you to some cities in Chile. maybe not all of us know that my country's got a very long coas, so many of our cities have waterfronts. I hope you like them. 


Iquique


















Antofagasta



























Puerto Montt


















Coquimbo









Viña del Mar









Valparaiso


















Punta Arenas









:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

pics taken from flickr, panoramio and Chilean forum.
(are you happy now?)


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*Cape Town from Lion's Head*

SCROLL >>>> Panoramic








*Forumer cmoonflyer


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sydney,Cape Town and Miami.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> (are you happy now?)


Yes, I am extremely happy! And I will be even happier still when people drop
the sarcastic attitude when complying with this extremely simple rule. 

_especially_ when I went to all the trouble to send them a very friendly and polite pm to give them a chance to edit in credits instead of simply deleting their photos!


----------



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

Rio is amazing but it just can't beat Sydney harbour


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Rio's absolute advantage is Sugar Loaf mountain.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> Iquique


Amazing!  The skyline looks more middle east than south america. I did not know that Chile has this ^^ type of terren! But anyway its beautiful :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A panoramic view of Piraeus port
(*panoramio*):


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

I think Vancouver, Rio and Cape Town have beautiful scenery, Vancouver, Sydney, Venice and Amsterdam have beautiful forms and man-made structures. HK is in a beautiful setting, but the setting is almost drowning in the the man-made form. It's a tough call.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Taller said:


> Yes, I am extremely happy! And I will be even happier still when people drop
> the sarcastic attitude when complying with this extremely simple rule.
> 
> _especially_ when I went to all the trouble to send them a very friendly and polite pm to give them a chance to edit in credits instead of simply deleting their photos!


I am sorry if that sounded sarcastic...then you do not know my grandmother.:lol: And I am so happy that you are happy.
World Peace Everyone!:cheers:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Coral Builder said:


> HK is in a beautiful setting, but the setting is almost drowning in the the man-made form. It's a tough call.


Actually most of the setting is void of any built form 










source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgarthe/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Booyashako said:


> I've gotta agree with Epi regarding Sydney's harbour, and after seeing those photos of HK am inclined to revise my top 3:
> 
> 1. Rio
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Vancouver


Agree with those choices, but would say that Rio and Hong Kong are in a class by themselves. Van is stunning, but the other two beat it. Then again, you can't down hill ski overlooking Rio or Hong Kong can you?


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

What about L.A.'s harbor?

I understand that it has a sweet scent about it.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

I like this photo of Vancouver's...










And here's a different perspective from an older photo










Both from google images.


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

I havent seen any harbor in this thread. A beach or a bay with some yachts is not a harbor...


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*A pic I took from the balcony of a mate's birthday party...*

I think you live in a pretty cool harbour city when you can take a pic like this from a party, whilst enjoying drinks, good music and awesome mates...








*PS... it's Cape Town*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pic :drool: ^^


----------



## shadyunltd (May 1, 2006)

What about New York (when the Freedom Tower will be completed), Monaco, Miami, Seattle, San Francisco (with the Golden Gate), Algiers, and so on.

Sydney is way overrated IMO. Hong Kong, Vancouver, SF, Miami and Rio are far more beautiful.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

KoolKeatz said:


> I havent seen any harbor in this thread. A beach or a bay with some yachts is not a harbor...


Just out of curiousity, what is your definition of "harbour"? Mine is a "sheltered port". I've seen dozens examples of sheltered ports here.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hong Kong, Sydney, Vancouver, San Francisco, and Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Nameless (Jul 8, 2004)

This is a very subjective thread but keeping posting pics of these harbours.


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 8, 2002)

I think it's a tie between Sydney and Rio. Rio looks best from birds eye view, Sydney looks best from sea level view, it's hard to capture the beauty of Sydney Harbour from aerial shots.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sydney is NOT overrated !!! 





































all the pictures were off google, thats for taller,better since not many people bother.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Donostia - San Sebastian, Spain.

It's not a big city, but i think it's one of the most beautiful harbours.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks nice ^^


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Heey!! Don`t forget Buenos Aires (A harbour in the River!! The most important harbour of the River Plate)


----------



## Bucs (Mar 10, 2007)

Puto said:


> Donostia - San Sebastian, Spain.
> 
> It's not a big city, but i think it's one of the most beautiful harbours.


That looks a lot like Rio without the high rises and huge mountains as background.

Rio seen from Rio's sister city Niterói (_nee-teh-roy_) and the Niteroienses drooling all over our cityscape  and the business district seen from the Guanabara Bay as I posted before.


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

outbackbox said:


> ^^WOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW Amazing. i had no idea it was an actual city. A beautiful one too!!!!!!!!!


What? :nuts:


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess SYDNEY is the winner!


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

All depends what you like...

If you like mountains, you'll go for Rio, Cape Town or Vancouver...
If you like tropical heat and beaches, you'll stay with Rio, or also go for Miami...
If you like a mild climate (but beaches too in summer), you'll go with Lisbon, Sydney, Cape Town, Auckland maybe...
If you like man-made wonder, you'll go with Sydney, Hong Kong, New York...
If you like roaring wild-water, you'll go with Cape Town or Sydney (open-Pacific beaches)
If you like calm water, you'll like Miami, Vancouver, Rio (inner harbour) or Sydney's Port Jackson...

This thread is far to subjective to call... it's like trying to argue is a better wine a Merlot, Shiraz, Cabernet or Pinot Noir... it's all up to taste and what you're in the mood for.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

among the cities that I had been
I choose Hongkong and Qingdao 
IMO RIO and Sydney are just amazing for their harbor


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Cape Town


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

melbstud said:


> I guess SYDNEY is the winner!


You may say that


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

I vote Hong Kong.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Hongkong is beautiful with the exuberant skylines but Rio is the most spicy,exotic and delicious ,also very sophisticated in some ways ,so my first choice is Rio


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

When you say spicy port city, Mumbai springs to mind rather! :lol: :nuts:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Hong Kong is nicee..  But Rotterdam is still the best


----------



## SLion (Jul 2, 2007)

Trincomalee, in SriLanka.


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

Rio and Cape Town are my favorites.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Sydney has far more to offer than its Harbour, a vibrant city with a whole lifestyle that many people would envy and I live in Melbourne but hey we were voted the most liveable city anyway sure we dont have a harbour but we have compensated for that! haha


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

^^ :wink2: Port Philip/Yarra Mouth?


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Anglesea, Geelong, Brighton Beach even, it aint Sydney Harbour or Bondi but te two cities are amazing in their own ways.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^^^ Interesting cities with port, i guess... any pic :?


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

man sombody just needs to make a [which city is the most beautiful] thread.l


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> man sombody just needs to make a [which city is the most beautiful] thread.l


If you think this thread is complicated and difficult to agree on... my word!!! Wait for that thread ^^

But just more input from where I'm proud to be from... *CT (S.Africa) BABY!*



























































































*Okay, enough from me, you're probably all sick of Cape Town now!*
_*All pics from PBase*_


----------



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro
































































Lagoa










More Atlantic Rio de Janeiro, Barra da Tijuca










From Defesa
www.defesabr.com

Panoramio
www.panoramio.com


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Rio, Sydney, Cape Town, Vancouver...

I'll say Sydney, because the architecture blends so perfectly with the setting, which is breathtaking in its own right. I'm also nuts about the city and the country it's in, so there's also some bias


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

More RIO:


----------

